# Interview and Interrogation



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Interview and Interrogation

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours) 
MCTFT Coordinators: Mike Miller (727-865-2610) 

It is the goal of this course to familiarize both new and seasoned investigators with the various disciplines of "detecting deception." This is accomplished though learning to recognize non-verbal body language, eye-assessing cues (neurolinguistics), and by being introduced to the newest form of conducting a detailed analysis of verbal and written statements. This unique course offers investigators insight as to what a person is actually saying, and, most importantly, what they are not saying. Additionally, the attendees are challenged to analyze a variety of written statements including the infamous cases of Susan Smith, Jon-Benet Ramsey, and O.J. Simpson. Other more contemporary cases are reviewed, including a suspicious death in Alaska, an alleged suicide of a Washington state trooper, and cases of fraud, rape, and theft. The students will also view multiple recorded sessions of actual interviews. The students are also invited to participate in group and individual class assignments involving factual cases. 

Course Objectives 

Analyze verbal and written statements. 
Identify the most common interviewing pitfalls. 
Identify open and closed ended questions, evasive verbal responses, and non-verbal body language. 
Utilize techniques to establishing a "Power of Influence." 
State the ten steps of an interrogation that can prompt a voluntary confession. 
Overview of topics 

Avoiding Interviewing Pitfalls 
Verbal Lie Detection 
Open and Closed Ended Questions 
Teaching the Subject to Lie 
Non-Verbal Body Language 
Evasive Verbal Responses 
Mandated Interview Questions 
Analyzing Verbal and Written Statements 
Dignity and Confession 
Establishing a "Power of Influence" 
Understanding the Common Myths of Miranda 
Voluntary Confessions 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below:

4/25/2006 8293 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528 
8/15/2006 8415 FRANKLIN, MA RICK FLOOD 800-343-5682 x217


----------

